# 4BLD and 5BLD Mo3 recognized by the WCA in 2019



## Julio974 (Dec 22, 2018)

This will be the latest change since 333ft changing from mean to average!

Announcement: https://github.com/thewca/wca-regulations/issues/681
Commit: https://github.com/thewca/wca-regulations/commit/8b3a38bf71836c42eab409f574612daee6a124f4
Discussion: https://github.com/thewca/wca-regulations/issues/539
Current missing averages statistics page: https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/misc/missing_averages/

[I'll update here tomorrow with an retroactive history of Mo3 records.]

(RIP Stanley)


----------



## Cale S (Dec 22, 2018)

Julio974 said:


> [I'll update here tomorrow with an retroactive history of Mo3 records, I wonder if they will be retroactively recognized by the WCA.]



They will be recognized just like how 3BLD and FMC means were when they were added


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 22, 2018)

Cale S said:


> They will be recognized just like how 3BLD and FMC means were when they were added


Oh, well I didn't knew that.


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Dec 23, 2018)

now Becoming a silver member is going to be 10000 times harder


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 23, 2018)

TipsterTrickster said:


> now Becoming a silver member is going to be 10000 times harder


From the current results, it looks like about 10 times as many people have 4x4x4 and 5x5x5 BLD singles as have mo3s. So I would say it's only about 10 times harder.


----------



## Julio974 (Dec 24, 2018)

I was a bit too quick...


----------



## Underwatercuber (Dec 24, 2018)

Currently 
20 Platinum members
46 Gold members
94 Silver members
33 Bronze members

With the inclusion of BigBLD means
1 Platinum member (Jan Bentlage)
3 Gold members (Cale Schoon, Mark Boyanowski, Yunqi Ouyang),
6 Silver members (Wenjie Xu, Mike Hughey, Jason White, Sukant Koul, Hanns Hub, Kit Clement)
183 Bronze members (everybody else who's currently Bronze+)

So about 1/9 of people will keep silver, gold and platinum. The rest get bumped down to bronze


----------



## abunickabhi (Dec 27, 2018)

Yay, BigBLD means are tough yo.


----------



## Sowrduk (May 6, 2019)

I think it is unfair how most of the platinums, golds and silvers get knocked down to bronze. Most of the platinums (if not all) we're gotten after 3bld mean became a thing


----------



## Underwatercuber (May 6, 2019)

Sowrduk said:


> I think it is unfair how most of the platinums, golds and silvers get knocked down to bronze. Most of the platinums (if not all) we're gotten after 3bld mean became a thing


It’s great because it now makes people work for it and develop their big bld skills even more!


----------



## xyzzy (May 6, 2019)

Sowrduk said:


> I think it is unfair how most of the platinums, golds and silvers get knocked down to bronze. Most of the platinums (if not all) we're gotten after 3bld mean became a thing


Did they really deserve silver+ if they couldn't even get 4BLD/5BLD means? :thinking:


----------



## Kit Clement (May 6, 2019)

It's an unofficial title, so nobody really "lost" anything. 

Getting all singles in competition is an accomplishment in its own right, and I think that now "bronze" membership has a bit more prestige. All averages (before 4/5BLD means) was never really recognized before because it's generally agreed that this was significantly less difficult than all singles, and was just a matter of going to competitions with a sufficiently easy cutoff. I think with the addition of 4/5BLD means that both Bronze and Silver are big milestones, rather than Bronze being a quick stepping stone (or entirely bypassed) on the way to Silver.


----------



## Sowrduk (May 6, 2019)

Kit Clement said:


> It's an unofficial title, so nobody really "lost" anything.
> 
> Getting all singles in competition is an accomplishment in its own right, and I think that now "bronze" membership has a bit more prestige. All averages (before 4/5BLD means) was never really recognized before because it's generally agreed that this was significantly less difficult than all singles, and was just a matter of going to competitions with a sufficiently easy cutoff. I think with the addition of 4/5BLD means that both Bronze and Silver are big milestones, rather than Bronze being a quick stepping stone (or entirely bypassed) on the way to Silver.



I guess.



xyzzy said:


> Did they really deserve silver+ if they couldn't even get 4BLD/5BLD means? :thinking:



Well if it wasn't a thing before, no one really aimed for it as it wasn't gonna count.



xyzzy said:


> Did they really deserve silver+ if they couldn't even get 4BLD/5BLD means? :thinking:



As I said before, if it wasn't a thing before, no one really aimed for it.


----------

